# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How long does it take you to wild

## topten35

Last night i tried to wild, i counted past 1000 breaths this time but i couldn't dream, and the dreams that i had today i  couldn't get lucid.  I'm not sure how much time passed while i was counting but i'd say about 15 to 25 minutes probably.  I got to the point where my whole body especially my legs were numb, but once again for some reason i didn't experience hi or sp.  I'd love to experience sp again, its been a few weeks since i have, i like sp and i think sp is fun.  How long do you think i should have waited?  A little bit later i'm going to try another wild this afternoon, i got up today around 1 or 2 o'clock today, i really love wilds and i think they're fun even though i've had more deilds.

----------


## DepartedMember001

I haven't induced a WILD yet, so I'm not an expert on this, but I'll give you some of the advice that I've gathered.

You should try out all of the different methods until you find one that works for you.  If counting doesn't work, you might want to try the Hypnogogic Imagery Technique or the Yoshi method (moving after 7-10 minutes to a different position).

Another thing you could try is relaxing as if you were going to sleep regularly first, and then making yourself aware when you realize you're starting to drift off.  One benefit of this technique is that if you fail, you still have a chance to DILD.


That's a lot of counting to reach 1000+ in only 15-20 minutes.  It took me an hour and a half to reach 800, so maybe you should try counting more slowly.  I breathe in while counting 1 in my thoughts, breathe out, think "2" as I'm breathing in, etc.  It hasn't worked for me, but maybe it'll work for you.

It's good that you like SP (a lot of people hate it), but it isn't required for WILDs.  From what I've heard, oftentimes you'll enter a lucid dream without experiencing HI or SP at all, if your body goes into SP while your mind is beginning the dream.

Another technique is to count to ten, then back to 1, then to 10 again, etc.  This makes you not worry about the time, so maybe you won't get discouraged and keep going on longer.

I'm not a master WILDer yet, so don't take my words as absolute truth, but it's something to try while waiting for someone else to respond.   :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

The thing you always have to remember with dreaming -- everyone is different! And every dream is different, for that matter.  :wink2: 

It usually only takes me less than ten minutes to WILD, from the moment I lay down to the moment I roll out into the dream. But sometimes it takes a half hour or more, especially if it's late morning and I'm not very sleepy. Although there are the common signposts like HI and SP, every experience is a little different--for example sometimes SP hits me when I didn't intend to WILD at all, or sometimes I will attempt a WILD and a dream will appear without any SP vibrations at all. 

That's why, while advice and tutorials are great, the best teacher here is experience. Only you can learn to recognize those weird, familiar feelings and sensations that your mind and body feel during the WILD process and use them to guide yourself to the dream.  :wink2:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

After I wake out of a dream (DEILD) maybe less than a minute (if all goes well).

----------


## jarrhead

I try to VILD (visually induced WILD) when I go to sleep the first time, just for fun, it's quite entertaining and it might work.

Then when I wake up in the middle of the night (four times usually.)  I do it again. It takes like.. 30 seconds when youw ake up in themiddle of the night to drift off and enter a dream.  Hence why I had THREE dreams last night exactly where I wanted to go. Well not EXACTLY, but same general area.

----------


## Lunalight

The DEILD is probably my favorite method.  I've only had SP vibrations once, and HP only a few times.  Usually I fall into the dream just feeling a bit numb.  Weird, huh?  I find it helps if you change position if you find yourself counting for forever and not feeling very 'dreamy.'  (I didn't know that was the Yoshi method.  Learn something new every day!)

----------


## AURON

if it's a normal WBTB it takes about 20 minutes.  If it's just a afternoon nap, sometimes it takes up to an hour.

----------


## AngelZlayer

I tried to WILD (with WBTB) this morning, but I got too bored and impatient, so I gave up after half an hour or so. (Ironically, at a different attempt I managed to lay still for 2 hours, but that was when I first went to bed.)

Do you guys have any advice, or will I simply have to be more patient (and try to take my focus off my body) in my next attempt?

----------


## Aledrea

Yeah, I layed there in SP for around 2 hours also, and I was wondering why I didn't have and HI I was twichting and everything, but when I sat up I still had the writing on my arm.

----------


## Naiya

It is different for everyone....but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that while having thr patience to stay still for two hours is admirable, I doubt that a WILD would happen after so long unless it was still in the middle of the night...probably after a couple of hours or more, it's time to call it quits and try again next time, especially if it's late morning or an attempted nap. 

Sometimes when I sleep in, I want to WILD, but I end up laying in bed for an hour or so and eventually I have to get up because more sleep is just not happening. It's annoying, but at that point I'm just not able to fall back asleep.

----------

